# The Allez Cats



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright folks, we're almost ready for gigging in January in the greater Ottawa metropolitan area.

We play everything from old rock and roll to classic rock to modern pop hits, all in a rockabilly style. Nothing here to bring you down, just lots of fun and energy.

Here we are in Richmond at Danby's. Also check us oot on Facebook, Instagram, etc.

The Allez Cats at Danby's

The Allez Cats Facebook Page


----------

